# Place for sale in Rockport



## Jerry230

Selling our place in Rockport. This is our weekend place and set up to be boat/fishing friendly, and room for friends and guests. Property is located on N. Fuqua. It is in the county but has City water, and Sewer and No City taxes. Close to Public Beach, and close to all the amenities/shopping. Also has a water well that is capped but still serviceable. Property is fenced and adjacent to an easement so plenty of room maneuvering a boat trailer with access from 2 sides. There is a storage shed with an outdoor shower and a concrete paver patio. We have 2 houses on the property. 


House #1
2009 manufactured home. 3/2, 1280 sq. feet. Windstorm 2 rated. Exterior is hard plank siding. Has a new roof, (hurricane rated shingles) new paint, new double pane vinyl windows, concrete skirting, totally redone inside with new trim, fresh paint, new flooring, new bath tub/enclosure, and new walk in shower in master bath. New Granite counter top and deep sink in the kitchen. Has high speed internet installed that could be transferred. 

House #2 
1999 tiny home. 400 sq feet. 1 bed/1 bath. New flooring, new A/C, fresh paint inside, full size appliances and bathroom. Exterior is vinyl siding and in good shape. 

Both houses come furnished.


$275K
Email or PM me if interested and I can provide more pics and details.

[email protected]


----------



## Jerry230

928 N Fuqua St, Rockport, TX 78382 | realtor.com®


View 37 photos of this 3 bed, 2 bath, 1280 sqft. single family home located at 928 N Fuqua St, Rockport, TX 78382 on sale now for $269000.




www.realtor.com


----------



## Jerry230

Price lowered to $257K/ offers


----------

